

Ask HN: Any alternatives to SproutSocial.com? - johng

We use the service and it works decently enough but the pricing is ridiculous. They just raised the pricing recently and we will stop using the service. It just doesn&#x27;t make sense at the new price point, we&#x27;ll do it by hand.... however, I was hoping there were other alternatives out there? Anyone know of similar services?
======
ASquare
What about Hootsuite or Buffer?

~~~
johng
Know about those two, any others?

